# A Wedding Photographer's Look at the Tamron SP 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2012)

For those still considering this lens, here's my take on my first wedding done with the lens:

http://www.dustinabbott.net/2012/12/a-wedding-photographers-look-at-the-tamron-sp-24-70mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd/

I have given quite a few examples and reviewed it more from the perspective of professional use in that type of setting.

Here's one of the photos from last weekend:




Winter Wedding by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

Also, if you are interested, here is my initial review of the lens on my website:

http://www.dustinabbott.net/2012/11/tamron-sp-24-70mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-review/


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 17, 2012)

Ahh yes, looks good, it's either this or the Sigma 35 for me, but being able to shoot slow stopped down is certainly a good point for those group/scenic shots. It's sharp and the bokeh looks great too


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 17, 2012)

Nishi Drew said:


> Ahh yes, looks good, it's either this or the Sigma 35 for me, but being able to shoot slow stopped down is certainly a good point for those group/scenic shots. It's sharp and the bokeh looks great too



Thanks. It is when you have to stop down that a lens with a great VC system like makes a lot of sense. You don't have to crank ISOs to get a decent hand-holdable sharpness.


----------



## KingBen (Jan 18, 2013)

elinfaxo said:


> I had gone through the posts. Wedding photos remains as a best memorable moment in our life's. What are the lens are used in the camera's? There are a lot of different types of lenses appropriate for many different situations and needs.
> 
> photographer



And kaboom, head mashed.... I was hoping I would get to the end of the week before that happened.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 18, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> It is when you have to stop down that a lens with a great VC system like makes a lot of sense.



Interesting review, thanks. One question though since i see you've also got the 24-105L with IS (next to a zoo of other lenses in this focal range): Do you think the f2.8 aperture makes a decisive difference for your work, and when do you still use the 24-105L at all if you are so convinced by the Tamron?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 18, 2013)

elinfaxo said:


> I had gone through the posts. Wedding photos remains as a best memorable moment in our life's. What are the lens are used in the camera's? There are a lot of different types of lenses appropriate for many different situations and needs.
> 
> photographer



Well, obviously the Tamron served as the primary lens for this wedding shot. I supplemented it with the Canon 100L Macro and the 135L.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice post ... read your review as well ... very nice.
Someone stole my new 24-70 f/2.8 L II lens yesterday ... now I don't have enough money to buy it again ... so your review of Tamron 24-70 came at a right time ... I just ordered the lens after reading your review ... ordered it from Amazon (Japan) got it for US$ 1069 ... I think that is the best deal I've seen so far for this lens ... I should get it in hand by 24th January.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 18, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > It is when you have to stop down that a lens with a great VC system like makes a lot of sense.
> ...



The limitations of speed on the 24-105 is one of the main reasons that I got the Tamron. I didn't often use it for event works, choosing to use mostly primes for the speed. I found that I was sometimes limited in framing on wider shots or stuck without time to change lenses. The Tamron has fit that bill well. I dropped my 50 f/1.4 and 35 f/2 in exchange for the Tamron. It serves well enough for narrow depth of field shots that I don't miss the speed of the primes at that focal length (particularly when you can zoom into 70mm for that extra bit of compression). The VC enables me to keep ISO and shutter speed lower when shooting static shots (it is pretty amazing for this, particularly compared to the primes). The faster speed of primes is not helpful in this situation because you frequently have to stop down to enlarge the depth of field.

At the moment, I do still have the 24-105L, but primarily use it when travelling for the extra bit of reach. I will probably sell it to help purchase a lens or body that I feel will serve me more in the future. I don't often use it in an event setting (although you could, particularly if capturing static subjects or cranking ISO). My primary reason for not moving it sooner is that I have been extensively testing the Tamron before making the decision and my filter selection in 82mm threads is limited. Even my Cokin P system vignettes pretty badly until close to 30+mm zoom. I still would like to get a decent ND filter (I have only UV and CPL at the moment).


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 18, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Nice post ... read your review as well ... very nice.
> Someone stole my new 24-70 f/2.8 L II lens yesterday ... now I don't have enough money to buy it again ... so your review of Tamron 24-70 came at a right time ... I just ordered the lens after reading your review ... ordered it from Amazon (Japan) got it for US$ 1069 ... I think that is the best deal I've seen so far for this lens ... I should get it in hand by 24th January.



Two things: first, that is the best price that I have seen on the lens. It has not received hardly any discounting yet (which is probably a positive sign for resale value down the road). Good for you!

Secondly, I would be very interested in your feedback after having own the 24-70II . I have not used or tested that lens, and, while I know it is optically superior, I would certainly be interested in hearing your thoughts as to the handling and overall image quality as compared.

Finally, I am really sad to hear about the theft of your lens. That stinks! I hope the Tamron serves as a reasonable substitute and that I haven't steered you wrong


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 18, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Someone stole my new 24-70 f/2.8 L II lens yesterday ... now I don't have enough money to buy it again



Doh, my condolences - and this is a problem I also think about, it's either paying a hefty insurance (Germany) or walking around with €5000+ camera gear which is as nearly good as a gold bar from a thief's perspective. That's why I'll keep my humble 60d+17-40L for many uses whatever expensive gear I might buy later on.



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I don't often use it in an event setting (although you could, particularly if capturing static subjects or cranking ISO). My primary reason for not moving it sooner is that I have been extensively testing the Tamron before making the decision and my filter selection in 82mm threads is limited.



Thanks for the real life comparison 24-70/2.8 to 24-105/4, looking at the better iso of the 6d I'm currently wondering if to get the Canon kit or the Tamron - I'm still not entirely convinced the new Canon 24-70ii without IS for €1900 is really worth it to me for shooting events, thus leaving the said cheaper options.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 18, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> For those still considering this lens, here's my take on my first wedding done with the lens:
> 
> http://www.dustinabbott.net/2012/12/a-wedding-photographers-look-at-the-tamron-sp-24-70mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd/
> 
> ...


1+


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 18, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Nice post ... read your review as well ... very nice.
> ...


I think it is due to the exchange rate ... US dollar strengthened against the Yen, hence the difference in price. My boss who is in Japan right now is getting it for me (and he will be here on 24th), so I don' t have to pay any shipping charges.
Once I get the lens in hand I will definitely post my feedback ... but I am not an accomplished professional photographer like you ... for me it is a serious hobby and none of my photos look half as good as yours (but that has not stopped me from spending good money on expensive glass ;D ... hope the wife is not reading this post ;D) ... nevertheless I will post my feedback with my limited photographic skills.
Yeah it really stinks to have lost that lens ... right now I am limited by my finances to buy the 24-70 L II, also, I did miss IS in 24-70 L II, so with that in mind, the only option I have is Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC, so your review has not steered me anywhere ... but it definitely made me feel good about buying the Tamron


----------



## perperub (Feb 1, 2013)

Rienzphotoz: Have you gotten the Tamron yet? Your comments?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi sorry ... forgot about this thread, yes I got it 10 days ago. 
The image quality is very good, easily comparable to 24-70 f/2.8 (version 1 ... not the new one). 
VC in Tamron 24-70 is more effective than the IS in Canon 70-200 L IS II ... I tested hand held shots at all shutter speeds from 1/40th of a second to 1 second ... I will post them tomorrow.
The only thing I don't like is the build quality, even the cheaper Canon L zooms have much better quality than the Tamron 24-70 VC ... having said that it is still the best built Tamron lens and it is nicely priced, giving value for money. 
I'll post the VC vs IS comparison photos tomorrow, meanwhile check this video
Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC Lens Review


----------

